# Attatching radiator covers to a wall



## CarZeeLee (7 Apr 2011)

Ive made some lovely radiator covers, just need to attach them to the wall. I dont fancy having the mount the wall visible, so can anyone recommend another way of doing it?


----------



## Steel City Man (7 Apr 2011)

French cleats?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zP6mP_bApGY


----------



## CarZeeLee (7 Apr 2011)

Thanks I do like that idea but was hoping for something a bit more simple, my wife suggested those invisible shelf brackets. But they look a bit permanent incase I need to get at the rads.


----------



## goldeneyedmonkey (7 Apr 2011)

Steel City Man":2m9phkpj said:


> French cleats?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zP6mP_bApGY



+1 for French Cleats. You can't get much simpler than that IMHO. Easy to remove the radiator when you want access & it'll be strong to boot.

Cheers _Dan.


----------



## CarZeeLee (7 Apr 2011)

Thanks french cleats it is.


----------



## Tinbasher (7 Apr 2011)

Mine have a couple of brackets that slip between the radiator and the wall so no holes or attachements on the wall itself.

Tin


----------



## Steve Maskery (7 Apr 2011)

You just need a couple of mirror plates. There is the smallest of brass circles to see, under eye level, so it's not really seen at all. Easy and discreet.
S


----------

